# The Drivers Watch



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm selling a drivers watch at the moment on fleabay and have been asked if I have any evidence as to why I call it that.

The dial of the watch is rotated so the 6 o'clock is facing down the arm which I've always been told is a drivers watch (for easy reading while driving).

Problem is, I don't have any proof this is what they were for...is it an urban legend, hearsay or am I correct?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Traditionally, a driver's watch has hinged lugs, so that the watch can be worn with the face on the inner edge of the wrist - facing the driver. hence the name. It's not hearsay, nor an urban legend, and there are advertisements from the 30s and 40s which use the term. The important part is the hinged lugs.

Go to this page - http://www.pixelp.com/gruen/1929.html - and scroll down to see the Gruen ad for this type of watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i seem to remember omega did a drivers chrono (chronostop perhaps) with the dial at an angle (or indeed around by 90) - so as to be worn on the inner face of the wrist as opposed to the edge.

also someone on here has a casio with an angled display (woody - dunno i am often wrong :lol: ).

and at some point i am sure there will be a services expert on to shed more light :yes:

found the omega - search for 145.010 & 146.010


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the reason the buyer may want proof, is because of something like this



I bought this at a car boot for Â£1 as a drivers watch, which i thought was interesting. Turns out the dial was just loose. I did end up fixing it in the drivers position, but it was not designed to be a drivers watch

And the Chronostop omega was turned 90 degrees - who drives with their arm vertical!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> And the Chronostop omega was turned 90 degrees - who drives with their arm vertical!


it works but you have to wear the watch on inside of your wrist and drive steering palms up .. ie it never really caught on...


----------

